# Capita



## iturner82 (Apr 28, 2010)

I'll keep it short. What's a good capita board for in the park, must be able to handle 50+ foot jumps, soft enough for rails and boxes, and can handle the occasional pow pow day. Stable at high speeds is also a must  thanks guys


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Why CAPiTA? Best bet is an Indoor FK.

Though if you're willing, Signal Omni, Arbor Westmark, or a Forum Destroyer Chili I think would all be better for ya.


----------



## iturner82 (Apr 28, 2010)

Nivek said:


> Why CAPiTA? Best bet is an Indoor FK.
> 
> Though if you're willing, Signal Omni, Arbor Westmark, or a Forum Destroyer Chili I think would all be better for ya.


I've just heard good things about Capita and their reliability. My previous two boards, K2s, delaminated on me (I just sent one in for warranty), so I'm looking for something built like a tank (Never Summer is out of budget). What other brands are built good?


----------



## Gruber1922 (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm looking for the same thing. Trying to decide between the stairmaster, last years extreme, or this years indoor survival (camber). I heard the stairmaster is decent in the pow. Alot of people say the stairmaster's are fine on big jumps, while others say they aren't. I've seen Brandon Cocard (who rides for Porters) hit well over 50 ft kickers with the stairmaster so IDK.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Well CAPiTA's aren't built like tanks. They typically don't last long actually.

The Forum should do well as well as the Arbor. I can't speak too much for Signal, though my Park is lasting me quite well.


----------



## iturner82 (Apr 28, 2010)

Yeah I was lookin at the extreme.
I don't really care as much about the brand, I jus want something that'll take a beating for 2 seasons...

Forums are built good?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

They've been characteristically beefy lately.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yep, Capitas definitely aren't known for being tanks. Good, fun boards that are relatively cheap, sure. Tanks, no.

If you want a tank, I'd be looking at NS and Smokin'.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

linvillegorge said:


> Yep, Capitas definitely aren't known for being tanks. Good, fun boards that are relatively cheap, sure. Tanks, no.
> 
> If you want a tank, I'd be looking at NS and Smokin'.


I have recently learned... not smokin. Good boards and a little beefier than average, but they aren't the tanks they're made out to be.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

That's disappointing to hear. I've never owned one but I've always been impressed with their build quality from just looking them over and taking a few laps on them.


----------



## SwitchBackNine (Mar 13, 2011)

DC MLF hands down.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

gota add some nitro to your search, the durability on my nitro subzero has been the best out of all the other boards i have ridden so far (omatic, capita, rome). 40+ days of park ridding and it looks nearly brand new, i'm really suprised, the edges on nitro boards are SUUUUPPPERR thick.

Nitro swindle, T1, Team gullwing, Rook.

(and a +1 for the westmark)


----------



## LTshredTN (Apr 14, 2009)

indoor FK hands down!! funnest all around do everything board...ive got a 2010 that ive rode hard for 2 seasons and its still goin good....i plan on buying another the day this one is shit!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

twin89 said:


> gota add some nitro to your search, the durability on my nitro subzero has been the best out of all the other boards i have ridden so far (omatic, capita, rome). 40+ days of park ridding and it looks nearly brand new, i'm really suprised, the edges on nitro boards are SUUUUPPPERR thick.
> 
> Nitro swindle, T1, Team gullwing, Rook.
> 
> (and a +1 for the westmark)


I wanted to recommend Nitro, but the Rook was too stiffer for me to have a lot of fun on jibs and the Swindle was a little too soft to have a ton of fun on jumps. Especially bigger ones. I haven't ridden a T1 in a few years, when I did it was a dead plank. Its supposed to be softer and actually fit inbetween the Rook and Swindle, if so, it would be an awesome stick.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

Nivek said:


> I wanted to recommend Nitro, but the Rook was too stiffer for me to have a lot of fun on jibs and the Swindle was a little too soft to have a ton of fun on jumps. Especially bigger ones. I haven't ridden a T1 in a few years, when I did it was a dead plank. Its supposed to be softer and actually fit inbetween the Rook and Swindle, if so, it would be an awesome stick.


Haha, the swindle is perfect for me on jumps. I love being a lightweight!

To the OP, posting your weight could help with this decision. To some of us a jibstick works on jumps cause we super thin, but if you are heavier, you may want to consider a stiffer board.


----------



## kayin (Feb 28, 2011)

yeah, capita makes good stuff for the money you spend (which isn't a lot)i definitely have some pretty narly chips on my sidewall from trees.

i'll suggest the horrorscope to you. i love mine, have used it in the park, through trees, bombing down blue runs. only think i don't like is taking bigger jumps with it, feels unstable in landing. definitely recommend something with FK.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

kayin said:


> yeah, capita makes good stuff for the money you spend (which isn't a lot)i definitely have some pretty narly chips on my sidewall from trees.
> 
> i'll suggest the horrorscope to you. i love mine, have used it in the park, through trees, bombing down blue runs. only think i don't like is taking bigger jumps with it, feels unstable in landing. definitely recommend something with FK.


He said jumps 50+....... Don't think a Horror is gonna cut it, at all.



twin89 said:


> Haha, the swindle is perfect for me on jumps. I love being a lightweight!
> 
> To the OP, posting your weight could help with this decision. To some of us a jibstick works on jumps cause we super thin, but if you are heavier, you may want to consider a stiffer board.


I am also a lightweight. The Swindle still didn't have enough oomph or snap to make it a board I would wanna jump with a lot. It would stay on rails for me. This I why I want to try the new T1, if it is inbetween the Swindle and Rook it may be a contender with the Westmark and Omni for my favorite do everything board.


----------



## iturner82 (Apr 28, 2010)

Oh yeah, I'm 160ish pounds.
I also need a wide board, forgot to mention hahaha.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm gonna go ahead and get it out of the way...

NS Revolver


----------



## Ca-Pow (Mar 27, 2010)

Nivek said:


> I have recently learned... not smokin. Good boards and a little beefier than average, but they aren't the tanks they're made out to be.


Surprised to here that about SMOKIN mine is doing great. The base is super tough!


----------



## Ca-Pow (Mar 27, 2010)

Big wig SMOKIN is a mid wide.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Ca-Pow said:


> Surprised to here that about SMOKIN mine is doing great. The base is super tough!


This. Their bases are durable as hell and my board has has held up great so far.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

indoor survival!


----------



## iturner82 (Apr 28, 2010)

Never summer revolver, forum Youngblood with chilidog, and I'm looking at a few nitro boards.
Also maybe the capita stairmaster extreme or whichever else can handle big jumps as well as rails


----------



## Gruber1922 (Mar 21, 2011)

iturner82 said:


> Never summer revolver, forum Youngblood with chilidog, and I'm looking at a few nitro boards.
> Also maybe the capita stairmaster extreme or whichever else can handle big jumps as well as rails


yah, ive read tons of reviews and the extreme seems amazing for jumps. I'm looking into the flow quantum and team. Look into those; both are great for everything.


----------



## iturner82 (Apr 28, 2010)

Gruber1922 said:


> yah, ive read tons of reviews and the extreme seems amazing for jumps. I'm looking into the flow quantum and team. Look into those; both are great for everything.


Sounds good, I'll look into them.....
Flow makes a good board?
Have you read how well the extreme handles rails and boxes?


----------



## 865'boarder (Sep 17, 2010)

stairmaster extreme, indoor survival fk, midlife (mid wide board), and ultrafear all could be something to look into if you want to go the capita route. I love my horroscope fk, but it definately isn't the best for jumps at all. Its super loose at high speeds and is way too flexible for big jumps in my opinion. Something with a flex rating of 5 or 6 would be the best bet. All the boards I listed are either 5's or 6's on the flex scale.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

iturner82 said:


> Sounds good, I'll look into them.....
> Flow makes a good board?
> Have you read how well the extreme handles rails and boxes?


I haven't ridden a bad Flow.


----------



## idshred (Jun 20, 2010)

Nivek said:


> Well CAPiTA's aren't built like tanks. *They typically don't last long actually.*


just wondering, what information are you basing this off of?


----------



## Gruber1922 (Mar 21, 2011)

iturner82 said:


> Sounds good, I'll look into them.....
> Flow makes a good board?
> Have you read how well the extreme handles rails and boxes?


I'm not sure, lol that's what I'm trying to find out. Look up the flow quantum, flow team, and extreme on thegoodride.com. They give all the good specs. I looked there and it basically said both the quantum and team are great for everything. It seems like the extreme is not as good as a stairmaster on jibs and rails, but its still really good, given they added dampening system (like 1.5 cm or whatever it was). Two of my friends said don't get flow; they never have ridden them, I guess they just don't like flow for whatever reason? haha. I'm so stuck on board choices, there are so many different kinds.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

idshred said:


> just wondering, what information are you basing this off of?


I've owned 2. And know many that kill them in 1 season. And I work in a shop. You can tell by looking at them that they're meant to last at most 2 seasons in the park.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Gruber1922 said:


> I'm not sure, lol that's what I'm trying to find out. Look up the flow quantum, flow team, and extreme on thegoodride.com. They give all the good specs. I looked there and it basically said both the quantum and team are great for everything. It seems like the extreme is not as good as a stairmaster on jibs and rails, but its still really good, given they added dampening system (like 1.5 cm or whatever it was). Two of my friends said don't get flow; they never have ridden them, I guess they just don't like flow for whatever reason? haha. I'm so stuck on board choices, there are so many different kinds.


If you're not too worried about looking for deals, I have heard nothing but good things about the new Flow Shifty. I hope to be getting mine before the season ends but....
Its a softer Quantum, like a Quantum for lighter guys kinda. It will make it easier on jibs. Still Popcam.

I ride around a 150-152 in the park. I took out a 148 Extreme and had a very annoying time trying to jib it. I don't know where they think thems jib well. Popped like crazy. Most pop I've ever gotten out of something smaller than 150.





sorry for the double post, I got lazy.


----------



## Gruber1922 (Mar 21, 2011)

Nivek said:


> If you're not too worried about looking for deals, I have heard nothing but good things about the new Flow Shifty. I hope to be getting mine before the season ends but....
> Its a softer Quantum, like a Quantum for lighter guys kinda. It will make it easier on jibs. Still Popcam.
> 
> I ride around a 150-152 in the park. I took out a 148 Extreme and had a very annoying time trying to jib it. I don't know where they think thems jib well. Popped like crazy. Most pop I've ever gotten out of something smaller than 150.
> ...


Was it just too stiff? The extreme. And I kinda am looking for deals haha under 300. So def go with flow? Because the stairmasters are r wider thane most boards and I have a size 10.5 boot and I don't want to get a wide.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Too stiff combo camber just mean annoying to jib.

with a 10.5 you don't need a wide anyway.


----------



## Gruber1922 (Mar 21, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Too stiff combo camber just mean annoying to jib.
> 
> with a 10.5 you don't need a wide anyway.


Ok cool. Yeah, the extreme seems really stiff. I'm 6' and only weigh about 150ish (Probably a little lighter) so it seems like that board wouldn't be the best choice


----------



## DANKtheTANK (Mar 2, 2011)

Indoor survival or ultrafear. just put a 3 degree bevel on em for the rails. I got a bsod with a 3 degree bevel on it and does pretty good at everything (a little too stiff for rail or box presses).


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

DANKtheTANK said:


> Indoor survival or ultrafear. just put a 3 degree bevel on em for the rails. I got a bsod with a 3 degree bevel on it and does pretty good at everything (a little too stiff for rail or box presses).


Meh, Indoor over Ultrafear for sure. That Urban FK is just dumb feeling.


----------



## idshred (Jun 20, 2010)

Nivek said:


> Meh, Indoor over Ultrafear for sure. That Urban FK is just dumb feeling.


is it relevant that you don't like urban fk to someone that has never ridden urban fk?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

idshred said:


> is it relevant that you don't like urban fk to someone that has never ridden urban fk?


What do you think this forum is for?


----------



## Jiv (Mar 10, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Meh, Indoor over Ultrafear for sure. That Urban FK is just dumb feeling.


Ultrafear doesn't have urban FK, it's a typo. Same kind of FK as the Indoor have, both are awesome boards!


----------



## tomek142 (Apr 16, 2009)

Yea. Ultrafear has the Freestyle FK and not Urban. The board is great but if you want something more all mountain then get the Indoor.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Why would they have the Green Machine FK and Ultra if the rocker is the same. I'm pretty sure the Ultra is the beefed up Horror, and the GM is the softened Indoor.


----------



## Jiv (Mar 10, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Why would they have the Green Machine FK and Ultra if the rocker is the same. I'm pretty sure the Ultra is the beefed up Horror, and the GM is the softened Indoor.


Different sizes/specs/materials? The Green Machine is more eco friendly as well... I ride an Ultrafear and the FK starts outside of the inserts, unlike on the Horrorscope.

Green Machine = More eco friendly Indoor, rumours has it it's a tad bit softer as well
Ultrafear = Stairmaster Extreme with FK


----------



## tomek142 (Apr 16, 2009)

Actually the GM and Indoor are the same. In the sense of riding wise. The only difference is that the GM is eco friendy whatnot and has recycled material. Capita is pushing that board to become more popular but since it's a very similar ride to the Indoor and $100 more than the Indoor then people are choosing the Indoor over the GM. Team rider TJ Schneider is the one that is using this board a lot even though he has his own board with the Midlife.

The ultrfear is The Stairmaster Extreme with FK and yes it is a beefier park/jib board then the Horror. I have the Ultra and love it. Defiantly not a all mountain board but I love to cruise around with it when don't feel like charging. Then I just switch boards.


----------



## Gruber1922 (Mar 21, 2011)

tomek142 said:


> Actually the GM and Indoor are the same. In the sense of riding wise. The only difference is that the GM is eco friendy whatnot and has recycled material. Capita is pushing that board to become more popular but since it's a very similar ride to the Indoor and $100 more than the Indoor then people are choosing the Indoor over the GM. Team rider TJ Schneider is the one that is using this board a lot even though he has his own board with the Midlife.
> 
> The ultrfear is The Stairmaster Extreme with FK and yes it is a beefier park/jib board then the Horror. I have the Ultra and love it. Defiantly not a all mountain board but I love to cruise around with it when don't feel like charging. Then I just switch boards.


Do you have the FK version? Because I'm looking into getting the cambered version; seems better for jumps


----------



## tomek142 (Apr 16, 2009)

I have the Ultrafear which has Freestyle FK and not Urban FK like the Capita website says so. If you going to get a board for jumps than the cambered Indoor or Midlife are good choices.


----------



## Gruber1922 (Mar 21, 2011)

tomek142 said:


> I have the Ultrafear which has Freestyle FK and not Urban FK like the Capita website says so. If you going to get a board for jumps than the cambered Indoor or Midlife are good choices.


Yeah, sorry, I meant cambered Indoor. I'm trying to decide between that and the stairmaster and its been a tough decision.


----------

